
SciFi Interfaces – Example from Black Mirror - Jun8
https://scifiinterfaces.com/category/black-mirror-2011/
======
Jun8
Some of the posts that I liked:

* _Her_ : [https://scifiinterfaces.com/2014/02/11/her-interface-compone...](https://scifiinterfaces.com/2014/02/11/her-interface-components/)

* Enterprise combadge: [https://scifiinterfaces.com/2014/01/23/the-wearble-combadge/...](https://scifiinterfaces.com/2014/01/23/the-wearble-combadge/#more-5680)

* Ironman HUD: [https://scifiinterfaces.com/2015/07/01/iron-man-hud-a-breakd...](https://scifiinterfaces.com/2015/07/01/iron-man-hud-a-breakdown/#more-7964)

